# Installing a V8:can it be done.



## Denv12 (Mar 22, 2005)

I am thinking of a project car and legally registering it as a daily driven car.In various car magazines I have seen a few small block V8's fitted.Has anyone removed the straight 6 and fitted a V8? What other modifications did you have to do?

Thanks.


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

Denv12 said:


> I am thinking of a project car and legally registering it as a daily driven car.In various car magazines I have seen a few small block V8's fitted.Has anyone removed the straight 6 and fitted a V8? What other modifications did you have to do?
> 
> Thanks.


yes where i live there is a guy with an old beat up orange color 280 with a 350 with a th 350 trans so i guess it can be done

my best friend and i crammed a 302 into an 84 benz 240d
about 4 years ago i think i still have some pics of the install


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

IIRC they were predominantly the LS1 swaps...I'll check a mag I have that has info on the swap itself. It can be done although I dont see why considering the potency of existing Nissan Z engines.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

I think you should just modify your engine man, the Z engine will last longer than any american engine you find. I would just turbo it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes you can it has been done alot. I would recommend an LS1 swap or SBC 350. Hybridz.org has all the information you need.


----------



## Denv12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Thank for all replies.*

Thanks to everyone for their replies and the advice.I am now looking at the options.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

id like to drop an Infinity V8 in my Z


----------

